# Sore after deep-tissue massage



## Kareem151 (Oct 17, 2003)

Should you be sore after an 80 minute deep-tissue massage? I had one yesterday which was great, but today my back and hamstrings are a little sore. As my therapist told me I was extremely tense and tight, but I didn't think I would be sore the next day. Any advice?


----------



## Ralphie (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes, this is quite common. Don't worry about it!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2003)

80 minutes??? 

yeah I would say you should be sore!


----------



## Kareem151 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yea...it was a full-body 80 minute deep-tissue massage...it was a little painful but it was good pain if you know what i mean...i'm also drinking alot of water to keep myself hydrated...i'm just sore as hell!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 17, 2003)

Yep, that's pretty typical.  When they get behind the shoulder blades is what kills me.


----------



## Kareem151 (Oct 18, 2003)

that gets me too...as well as my shins and calves...they are tight as hell!


----------

